# Pastrami Canada Goose --this stuff is OFF THE CHARTS!!!! by good friend Rance Gamblin



## boonedawg

*Meat Preparation*
First, you need geese!  To make this effort worthwhile, I usually will do 6-8 breast filets at a time, and I have done as many as a dozen.  Start by removing all the "silver skin", muscle fascia, blood vessels, etc that you can with a sharp filet knife. Remove any shot pellets you can find as well as any feathers that may be in the meat.  This really seems to get rid of a lot of the "gamey" flavor many complain about with geese.








*Brine Preparation*
Make a brine for the breasts to soak in.  My brine recipe of choice is:
1 pint water
3 tablespoons of Morton Tender Quick
2 tablespoons of garlic powder
3 tablespoons of brown sugar
2 tablespoons pickling spice
(This is generally enough for 4-6 breasts, can easily be doubled if more volume is needed)
*Bring all ingredients to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, stirring to dissolve sugar and Tender Quick







*Marinade Time!*
Place the brine and the breasts in a sealable container.  If you need to, add additional water to make sure all meat is covered.  Seal container and place in the refrigerator for *7-10 days.  *Shake the container daily or every other day to mix the contents.  (For really large batches, especially when it is really cold out, I have used 5 gallon buckets and put them in the garage!)

*Time to Cook*

Drain the brine from the container.  Often the fat that is still with the meat will get somewhat "snotty" after a long sit in the fridge, but it rinses off.  Rinse the meat and allow to sit in cold fresh water for 1-2 hours.  Dry the breasts off and apply your favorite meat rub to both sides, liberally coating the surface and grinding it into the meat.  I like BBQ rubs, like Rendezvous Dry Rub, but ground peppercorns, Cajun seasonings, even coarse ground black pepper all work...just depends on your tastes.







Get your smoker up to 220-225 F, and smoke the meat until the internal temperature is 150-160F (a remote meat thermometer is a wonderful thing).  I like to use apple cider in the water pan, but experiment to see what you like the best.  Smoking time is generally 4-6 hours.







When the meat reaches temperature, remove from the smoker, and allow to cool.  Slice the meat thin with a meat slicer or filet knife and enjoy!  Large batches can be easily divided up and vacuum sealed, for freezing and serving later.  I usually throw a small bag in with my hunting gear to share with friends.


----------



## brooksy

Good looking goose!


----------



## leah elisheva

Ok now THIS looks terrific! And your name reminded me of the Boondock Saints! (I loved those flicks).

What fabulous goose!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## boonedawg

I am a HUGE fan of this, we also make Corned Goose and Bacon Wrapped Goose Kabobs that are off the hook.


----------



## crazymoon

That goose pastrami looks awesome ! I hunt partridge but no geese but you make me want to switch birds !


----------



## welshrarebit

Our Hawaiian goose is closely related to your Canadian goose. We call them nenes. There's something like 400 of them left... Can't touch them!!! 

They are also our state bird...

Nice smoke and tutorial!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great looking pastrami!

In your tutorial you say "When the_* meat reaches temperature*_, remove from the smoker, and allow to cool". What temp is that? For those that don't know you may want to go edit your post to include the temp.


----------



## java

I cant wait for goose season now! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## boonedawg

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking pastrami!
> 
> In your tutorial you say "When the_* meat reaches temperature*_, remove from the smoker, and allow to cool". What temp is that? For those that don't know you may want to go edit your post to include the temp.


It was in there, you just may have overlooked it. See below

Get your smoker up to 220-225 F, and *smoke the meat until the internal temperature is 150-160F *(a remote meat thermometer is a wonderful thing).  I like to use apple cider in the water pan, but experiment to see what you like the best.  Smoking time is generally 4-6 hours.


----------



## forktender

Bumping up an old thread, I have to try this one.


----------



## indaswamp

forktender said:


> Bumping up an old thread, I have to try this one.


I use Hank Shaw's recipe.. have been making goose pastrami since I found his recipe....it's freaking awesome! See link:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/wild-goose-pastrami.283019/


----------



## archeryrob

curing is the best thing you can do to goose. I use Bearcarvers dry cure recipe and coat with Oion and garlic powder and table grind BP as thick as I can stick it and smoke all day long.


----------

